# Ariens-910002 No Reverse



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi All,
Been a great winter so far and I couldn't be happier with the way my Ariens-910002 has been preforming. Just got back from vacation and it never fails that it would snow..... Took the old blower out today and all of a sudden I had no reverse. Not sure if it is a problem with the lever it self or a problem with the internal mechanism. Does anyone have any diagrams of the way the mechanism are supposed to look or any information that they can lead me too would be appreciated.


Dustin


----------



## tarring (Jan 14, 2017)

might be a little lube problem.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tarring said:


> might be a little lube problem.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvp5pvlc_f4


+1 on the lube. It may be a possibility that you need to adjust your shift linkage.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Does your shift lever move easily, or is it stiff and sticky? How about your forward speeds? Are they normal and working as designed, or does 1st gear seem to move a too fast? Any loose adjustment bolts on the shift linkage?


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

I tried lubing it up with no change. The forward gears all work as designed. Its just so tough it doesn't want to pull back from neutral. There seems to be some play on the linkages where the cotter pins go in. Iam going to try to replace them and see what happens.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Replaced the cotter pins and no luck. No matter how hard I pull i cant get it to move. Its like something that is supposed to be assisting it has stopped working.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Simple concept....reverse is on the other side of the disc......look and see what is keeping the drive wheel from moving over. Maybe adjust the gear shift.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Double Clutch it as You shift it in Reverse.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dhoy724 where in NH you located?? Im in MA near the Hudson NH border, i can help you with this problem at my shop. Probably have whatever you need in the way of parts. Im guessing it's adjustment or a rusty shaft that the drive slides upon. Can do it tonight if you have a means of transportation. Shoot me a PM with contact Info.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help. I didn't realize that the clutch linkage slipped down preventing the lever from moving up or down. She's all ready for the big storm tomorrow!

Dustin


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Jack Mels is dating himself....What's a Clutch??


----------

